# Who else is working this Christmas???



## Chef (Dec 24, 2016)

I came on at 1900 and hope to be out by 1000. Same schedule tomorrow night.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm fortunate to be off for Christmas for the first time in three years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

Chef said:


> I came on at 1900 and hope to be out by 1000. Same schedule tomorrow night.



Mandatory hold over I see in your future....


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Mandatory hold over I see in your future....



What a ridiculous schedule. Best thing our Chief did when he was new, implemented policy that said if you get a late call, when you clear the hospital, you're out of service unless closest to a cardiac arrest, an ongoing MCI/state of emergency or specifically instructed to stay in service by a Superintendent or higher (which essentially never happens). We all hate shift overrun, but at least we don't get hit back to back.

Good luck to everyone pulling the short straw this Christmas! Thankfully school means I'm on vacation (though my Platoon is off this year regardless) for the next two weeks!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

Part time for the win. I didn't pick up Christmas this year because I leave for a hunting trip the day after (still haven't packed). Worked Thanksgiving this year and Christmas Eve last year.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm working tonight Christmas Eve  (getting off Christmas Morning at 0700) and back again for another 24hr shift (0700-0700) Monday after Christmas, then another Thursday, and again on New Years Eve Saturday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

I am on a 36, I get off tomorrow morning at 0730 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

off christmas, working LE on new years though .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2016)

On a 24 today. Off tomorrow at 0800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> off christmas, working LE on new years though .


I'm on NYE too

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm on NYE too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


usually every year I am either all on, or all of. usually its On thanksgiving christmas and New years, then off all 3 next year. This is weird tho.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

I luck out cause I can technically work from home. I have a refined process that people think I'm in the office but actually at home. My office phone number I routed to the nifty cell phone they gave me. I can't tell you how many times people think I'm at work but actually at home. I honestly get more done at home then in the office. Issue is the damn SUV has GPS....


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm on a 36 but doesn't like we are going to be flyable for most of it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2016)

Working Christmas Eve only. It has been horrible. Super busy, overcrowding in the EDs, all of the frequent flyers are calling.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Working Christmas Eve only. It has been horrible. Super busy, overcrowding in the EDs, all of the frequent flyers are calling.



We where actually letting medics refuse to transport people with permission from medical control one year cause it got so bad.


----------



## Chef (Dec 24, 2016)

We are technically down 2 trucks currently. I'm just anticipating the am hold over. 

I don't mind working but I do hate covering for the laziness of other individuals.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 24, 2016)

Working a 48 this weekend, but I get 96 off so it works out


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

Chef said:


> We are technically down 2 trucks currently. I'm just anticipating the am hold over.
> 
> I don't mind working but I do hate covering for the laziness of other individuals.



Yeah there are some issues and it's hopefully gonna be resolved within the next few weeks. I don't know what the number was but they are looking to hire medics for Arlington.


----------



## Chef (Dec 25, 2016)

A LOT!! We have 3 or 4 in NEOP now.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm working the hospital Christmas.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

Why is the dispatch number showing on my phone as it rings...


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

They left a message about something that could of waited. Just because dispatch is getting complaints about IFT response times from hospitals doesn't mean I can magically fix it at 0300.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 25, 2016)

On the Engine til Tuesday AM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 25, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> They left a message about something that could of waited. Just because dispatch is getting complaints about IFT response times from hospitals doesn't mean I can magically fix it at 0300.


honestly, they were probably telling you because they were trained to.  not only that, but they know you can't do anything about it (short of giving permission to give transports to another company), but it's probably because previous managers were unhappy that received complaints from the contracted facilities without any warning from their dispatcher prior.

From personal experience, the only time I am bugging a managers on their day off is if someone gets hurt or crashes, or I need to do something that deviates from the norm that is time critical, and want to let them know about it before they get complaints about it from someone else.  But then again, my management empowered us to make decisions, trusted us to make the right decision in their absence, and my managers and supervisors hired me to do a job, and if I couldn't be trusted to do the job without running everything by a higher up, than I had no business being in that position.

And I am loving not only being off all weekend, but getting paid to stay home monday and tuesday due to the company being closed.  Although I think I might pick up half a shift on monday night at the part time job after I drop mom off at the airport....


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

Of course, this new guy is working Christmas! 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Never2Old (Dec 26, 2016)

Got lucky ... started at 1800 on the 24th and was off at 0700 and home with the family for Christmas morning.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Of course, this new guy is working Christmas!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


As did this one. Merry morning after Christmas, @SandpitMedic.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2016)

Took vacation from 12/22 to 1/4. So I am back in Massachusetts for the first time in 18 months, relaxing at home. Fly back NYE, party in Denver, and then ski three days before going back to work. This is gonna work out fine.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

So.....now that the day after Christmas is over (Boxing Day, right?) and we've survived the tidal wave of calls from people who didn't want to call on or just before Christmas (which is literally what one seizure patient told us yesterday when we asked why she didn't call earlier since she'd been having Breakthrough Seizures on and off for the last few days.....but I digress), who's working New Years Eve and/or Day? I have a vague feeling there won't be any sleep to be had at my station lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm working on New Year's Eve day from 05:00-17:00.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So.....now that the day after Christmas is over (Boxing Day, right?) and we've survived the tidal wave of calls from people who didn't want to call on or just before Christmas (which is literally what one seizure patient told us yesterday when we asked why she didn't call earlier since she'd been having Breakthrough Seizures on and off for the last few days.....but I digress), who's working New Years Eve and/or Day? I have a vague feeling there won't be any sleep to be had at my station lol


NYE 0730 to NYD 0730


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> NYE 0730 to NYD 0730



The island is gonna be a zoo.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> The island is gonna be a zoo.


Last year wasn't too bad, but I also wasn't lead on the truck I am now... I was about a month into the service at that point lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> who's working New Years Eve and/or Day


working LE, but i also feel as if i'm going to be doing a ton of EMS >.<


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Last year wasn't too bad, but I also wasn't lead on the truck I am now... I was about a month into the service at that point lol



What's your truck number? I'm gonna come down and get a bunch of women to dance naked on top of it.


----------



## Chef (Dec 28, 2016)

Not me!!! I'll be in a deer stand from Friday thru Monday!!!


----------



## AGreatFuture (Feb 14, 2017)

bless your souls


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Was not expecting to see this thread revived for at least 9 more months lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Was not expecting to see this thread revived for at least 9 more months lol



looks like somebody is building up their post count to leave some spam links.


----------

